# can sheeps milk be separated?



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Okay, so my question under making "sheep butter" has not been answered yet so I thought maybe a new phrasing may help.

SOOOOOOOO..... can sheeps milk be separated somehow? I've heard that it's naturally homogonized so how would one go about separating the cream?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'm not sure why the milk does this but if you feeze the milk and allow it to thaw slowly it will seperate somewhat. shake the container and it re-homogenizes, but if you were careful you should be able to drain off the cream. Never made butter though


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Is there some kind of contraption one can buy to separate the milk/cream?


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

I suppose you could buy a cream seperator, but I'm sure a spoon would work.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

If there is it will be made in Europe and most likely France. I had a link for a dairy sheep equipment supplier in France but it is AWOL


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I googled cream separator sheep milk and found some. 

Not cheap, but it does appear you need a separator for sheeps' milk.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi,

I posted this question on a couple of sheep milking forums and this is the summary of the responses.


For small quantities, you can skim the cream off the milk or whey
after it sits for several hours/overnight, otherwise you'll have to
use a cream separator.

You can leave it in the fridge 
and let the bit of cream that will rise to the top rise up and then you skim it with a spoon
or run it through a cream separator.

Hope they help 
Deb


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

There is a sheep miling list on Yahoo groups, and the archives are public. They were just discussing making butter!

Here is the link:
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/milkingsheep/

Lisa at Somerhill
www.somerhillfarm.com


----------

